# Graphic Challenge: MMAOpinion Podcast Logo



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

*The Request*

We need an album cover for the MMAOpinion Podcast, and this one will pay alot of points and rep, plus, good exposure for those of you looking for that. (I will credit you if you by name if you want)

This is a freeform challenge. No pics required, just that you throw the MMAOpinion.com name in there somewhere.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What are you looking for dimensions wise? Im thinking smallish like the size of your avatar?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Something Simple matches your colors..


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> What are you looking for dimensions wise? Im thinking smallish like the size of your avatar?


Check the dimensions of the cover size that they use. (there's a link to the iTunes part in my link, where they display the cover.

Good stuff, NCC.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The CD cover in that link is 170x170(give or take a few pixels) in case if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Heres my try, Thanks for the sizing Composure.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Heres my try, Thanks for the sizing Composure.


No prob bud. Nice cover btw.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll try to get something done for this.

The ones so far are really nice.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> I'll try to get something done for this.
> 
> The ones so far are really nice.


Yeah, I've been emailing back and forth with Brandt about it, and he's really happy with what we've got so far, but the more we have to choose from, the better.

Keep up the good work, guys. All attempts will be repped.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Heres my try, Thanks for the sizing Composure.


So, this is the staff favorite, there were just a few requests.

Maybe cleaning up the middle a little bit, because we're not sure what's going on there. And adding the names of the people on the show.

If you could do that, that'd be great.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im on it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I made a couple versions for you to choose from since Im stuck with no TV or internet,


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


>


This is the one that we decided we like.

Can you do it is 300X300 and 144X144?

That'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You might have to see if one of the other guys can do that for you as my computer shit the bed and I gotta go shopping for a new one.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> You might have to see if one of the other guys can do that for you as my computer shit the bed and I gotta go shopping for a new one.


Alright. Do we have any takers?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here you go


----------

